
Why So Many Academics Quit and Tell - jseliger
https://chroniclevitae.com/news/216-why-so-many-academics-quit-and-tell
======
oneJob
If you're an academic who has already completed their PhD program, I'd love to
hear your thoughts. My wife just finished her minor comps and is in the middle
of her major comps. Tonight I'm going to a party to celebrate a friend
successfully defending his thesis. I have another friend who is one year post
comps, who is torn between finishing or not due to a lot of the issues
mentioned here. Would love to hear some more thoughts.

